# Trying a little something new....



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Solid brass and alumininum top ends on these. Dymalux barrels, acrylic inserts. Wait till you see the new dymalux stock I got today.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Awsome Calls Richard!!! Top Shelf!! Are those made into the call or bands? Did you make them?? Great work and Craftsmanship Mate!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Muy artistic, Richard !!!! Been wandering around way back in these threads this AM looking for a particular pix and came across your post on your FIRST duck call...

You've come a loooong way, Brutha !!!! LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great - as always.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Muy artistic, Richard !!!! Been wandering around way back in these threads this AM looking for a particular pix and came across your post on your FIRST duck call...
> 
> You've come a loooong way, Brutha !!!! LOL


LOL, I remember that call!

I'd just as soon no one else find that post or picture, it was also my first wood turning.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> LOL, I remember that call!
> 
> *I'd just as soon no one else find that post or picture*, it was also my first wood turning.


:biggrin:...Are ya SURE you don't want it posted.. It's burning a hole in my fat little puter fingers right now..LOL... To me...it was/is a rather spectacular couple of first times out of the chute...

All Hands....My 'integrity' can be bought or sold !!! What say ye ???:biggrin:

Just noticed.. Richard, this is almost exactly your second anniversary as a 'turner'...and you've built up an industry in only two yers.. Impressive !!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I wouldn't call a shop full of scraps and a bucket full of calls an industry, LOL, but, looking back I am happy with the progress. Got to thank my hardworking and super dedicated pro-team for all their hard work as well !!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Makes me want one and I don't hunt them anymore.


----------

